# July 9 2005 Nissan/Infiniti BBQ !!!



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

http://forums.maxima.org/showthread.php?t=409449


Maximus_95 from maxima.org said:


> Ok guys, after discussing with LIUSPEED, We are planning on having another So. Cal. Meet on July 9th. He will be in Town and wants to check out some Californian Nissans and Infiniti!
> 
> Please reply Yes if you are going, and no if you are not. Please no flakers, If you dont know, just post MAYBE.
> 
> ...


HOPE YOU SO CALI GUYS ARE WANTING TO COME ! :thumbup:


----------



## k4pt4inkr011i0 (Oct 5, 2004)

Put me down for maybe.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

Torrance people:
plates, napkins, utensils, drinks, cooler, bbq utensils

LIUSPEED: Burger patties
scopium: chips, onion dip
snolife: burger patties
ewuzh: water, drinks, charcoal
azianjiu: burger buns, chips
speedymax99: hotlinks, hot dogs, buns
max2max-98se: chips, ketchup, mayo, mustard
risingmist: extra mini grill
thephatone: diet soda

and for those that dont want to bring any food just bring 5 bux to eat unlimited amount.


----------



## black_ser95 (Mar 19, 2004)

yall having a birthday party for me in cali, while im in texas  ' my b-day is the 9th :thumbup:


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

1. Maximus_95 (Yes)
2. Liuspeed (Yes)
3. MrDicks_95se (Maybe)
4. Max_Tank (Yes)
5. ewuzh (Yes)
6. Snolife (Yes)
7. Risingmist (maybe)
8. ighettoboyi (maybe)
9. max2max-98se (YES)
10.Duckman540i (Maybe)
11.speedymax99(maybe)
12.HNDA ETR (Maybe)
13. 98MiKeXiMaSE (Maybe)
14. bigx323(i'll really, really try)
15. maxlineGTR infinitispecV Type R (Most likely)
can't wait to take mah car out and about
16. azianjiu (Yes)
17. 97PKIMVQ (Yes)
18. Scopium
19. thephatone
20.WickedMax3 (Maybe)
21. AznVirus (Most Likely)
22. Wufaded (Hell Yessssssss!!!!!)
23. Bumpin (Most Likely)


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

1. Maximus_95 (Yes)
2. Liuspeed (Yes)
3. MrDicks_95se (Maybe)
4. Max_Tank (Yes, if i'm in LA)
5. ewuzh (Yes)
6. Snolife (Yes)
7. Risingmist (maybe)
8. ighettoboyi (maybe)
9. max2max-98se (YES)
10.Duckman540i (YES)
11.speedymax99(maybe)
12.HNDA ETR (Maybe)
13. 98MiKeXiMaSE (Maybe)
14. bigx323(i'll really, really try)
15. maxlineGTR infinitispecV Type R (Most likely)
can't wait to take mah car out and about
16. azianjiu (Yes)
17. 97PKIMVQ (Yes)
18. Scopium aka Sean, of course i know your name and (Yes)
19. Jdoubleoe703 ( most likely)
20. Ludacris (maybe)
21. joman (Yes)
22. rchun08 (Maybe)
23. HBL (Yes-Altimas.net)
24. Juice_818(YeS)
25. Warrior90t (Yes)
26. Altima SE-R (Yes)
27. Ukranian6Banger (YES)
28. kamz (maybe) 350z
29. vkzawa (Yeah!) 350z
30. disturbed2483 (yes) 350z
31. cocos350z (yes) 350z
AznVirus (Most Likely)
32. Wufaded (Hell Yessssssss!!!!!)
33. Bumpin (Most Likely)

sorry if i didnt get your name on the list.. i just copy and paste from maxima.org... sorry


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

1. Maximus_95 (Yes)
2. Liuspeed (Yes)
3. MrDicks_95se (Maybe)
4. Max_Tank (No )
5. ewuzh (Yes)
6. Snolife (Yes)
7. Risingmist (maybe)
8. ighettoboyi (maybe)
9. max2max-98se (YES)
10.Duckman540i (YES)
11.speedymax99(maybe)
12.HNDA ETR (Maybe)
13. 98MiKeXiMaSE (Maybe)
14. bigx323(i'll really, really try)
15. maxlineGTR infinitispecV Type R (Yes)
can't wait to take mah car out and about
16. azianjiu (Yes)
17. 97PKIMVQ (Yes)
18. Scopium aka Sean, of course i know your name and (Yes)
19. Jdoubleoe703 ( most likely)
20. Ludacris (maybe)
21. joman (Yes)
22. rchun08 (Maybe)
23. HBL (Yes-Altimas.net)
24. Juice_818(YeS)
25. Warrior90t (Yes)
26. Altima SE-R (Yes)
27. Ukranian6Banger (YES)
28. kamz (maybe) 350z
29. vkzawa (Yeah!) 350z
30. disturbed2483 (yes) 350z
31. cocos350z (yes) 350z
32. Michaelnyden (Maybe)
33. Team Shift (Yes)
34. Team Shift (Yes)
35. Team Shift (Yes)
36. Cefiro8701 (Maybe)
37. Jaedaliu (Maybe, but pathetic if he does't show up since he's less than a mile away from the park) =)
38. G35 (Yes)
39. G35 (Yes)
40. Team-Falken (Maybe)
41. Christobal65 (YES)
42. Kevdog
43. Petertheeater (Maybe, but Yes if Mrdicks goes)
44. Mizarc96 (Maybe)
45. EgxFlash (Yes)
46. Aliense-r, TEAM SHIFT (YES)
47. peteypablo (Maybe)
48. kkashi04 (Maybe)
49. kamz (maybe) 350z
50. vkzawa (Yeah!) 350z
51. disturbed2483 (yes) 350z
52. cocos350z (yes) 350z
53. optimumse-r(for sure) b13de(t)
54. shingouki1 (YES! if my swap permits )
55. zurdo13( fo-shizzle my nizzles) 
56. Mr_Q (yes) 350z
57. Henwon (yes)
58.NickGTO (yes)

newly update list... if you not going your missing out on a huge turn out.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

1. Maximus_95 (Yes)
2. Liuspeed (Yes)
3. MrDicks_95se (Maybe)
4. Max_Tank (No )
5. ewuzh (Yes)
6. Snolife (Yes)
7. Risingmist (maybe)
8. ighettoboyi (maybe)
9. max2max-98se (YES)
10.Duckman540i (YES)
11.speedymax99(maybe)
12.HNDA ETR (Maybe)
13. 98MiKeXiMaSE (Maybe)
14. bigx323(i'll really, really try)
15. maxlineGTR infinitispecV Type R (Yes)
can't wait to take mah car out and about
16. azianjiu (Yes)
17. 97PKIMVQ (Yes)
18. Scopium aka Sean, of course i know your name and (Yes)
19. Jdoubleoe703 ( most likely)
20. Ludacris (maybe)
21. joman (Yes)
22. rchun08 (Maybe)
23. HBL (Yes-Altimas.net)
24. Juice_818(YeS)
25. Warrior90t (Yes)
26. Altima SE-R (Yes)
27. Ukranian6Banger (YES)
28. kamz (maybe) 350z
29. vkzawa (Yeah!) 350z
30. disturbed2483 (yes) 350z
31. cocos350z (yes) 350z
32. Michaelnyden (Maybe)
33. Team Shift (Yes)
34. Team Shift (Yes)
35. Team Shift (Yes)
36. Cefiro8701 (Maybe)
37. Jaedaliu (Maybe, but pathetic if he does't show up since he's less than a mile away from the park) =)
38. G35 (Yes)
39. G35 (Yes)
40. Team-Falken (Maybe)
41. Christobal65 (YES)
42. Kevdog
43. Petertheeater (Maybe, but Yes if Mrdicks goes)
44. Mizarc96 (Maybe)
45. EgxFlash (Yes)
46. Aliense-r, TEAM SHIFT (YES)
47. peteypablo (Maybe)
48. kkashi04 (Maybe)
49. kamz (maybe) 350z
50. vkzawa (Yeah!) 350z
51. disturbed2483 (yes) 350z
52. cocos350z (yes) 350z
53. optimumse-r(for sure) b13de(t)
54. shingouki1 (YES! if my swap permits )
55. zurdo13( fo-shizzle my nizzles) 
56. Mr_Q (yes) 350z
57. Henwon (yes) b15
58. NickGTO (yes) b15
59. Ukranianfriends (Maybe)
60. Ukranianfriends (Maybe)
61. Ukranianfriends (Maybe)

--Please do not forget what you guys will be bringing. Here's the list again just in case you guys forgot.

Here's to remind who's bringing what.:

Torrance: Plates, Napkins, Utensils
LIUSPEED: Burger patties
scopium: chips, onion dip (The Best!)
snolife: burger patties
ewuzh: water, drinks, charcoal
azianjiu: burger buns, chips
speedymax99: hotlinks, hot dogs, buns
max2max-98se: chips, ketchup, mayo, mustard
risingmist: extra mini grill <-----Can you bring carcoal also? thanx.
thephatone: diet soda
WickedMax3: potato salad, drinks, and a kite
Joman: Water

-seems like we might be short on food. 
-If you guys do not have anything to bring, PLEASE BRING SOMETHING! Hotdogs, Burgers, Doesnt matter, bring something! 
-New Rule....For those who are not bringing any food, you will pay $5 dollars, and that money will be used for our next BBQ

Yes- 36
Maybe- 24

Huge List. Here's some reminders:

-Please, come to the park and do not cause a huge comotion by trying to rev your car, blahblahblah. Lets Not Be Fast and the Furious!
-This park is in Palos Verdes, a lot of rich grumpy old folks who do not appreciate us already and they will not hesitate to complain and call the cops.
-Last thing i want is everyone getting cited because of an idiot that couldn't keep his heavy foot off the gas pedal.
-Lets be professional about this guys.
-any more questions, please either PM me or post.


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

1. Maximus_95 (Yes)
2. Liuspeed (Yes)
3. MrDicks_95se (Maybe)
4. Max_Tank (No )
5. ewuzh (Yes)
6. Snolife (Yes)
7. Risingmist (maybe)
8. ighettoboyi (maybe)
9. max2max-98se (YES)
10.Duckman540i (YES)
11.speedymax99(maybe)
12.HNDA ETR (Maybe)
13. 98MiKeXiMaSE (Maybe)
14. bigx323(i'll really, really try)
15. maxlineGTR infinitispecV Type R (Yes)
can't wait to take mah car out and about
16. azianjiu (Yes)
17. 97PKIMVQ (Yes)
18. Scopium aka Sean, of course i know your name and (Yes)
19. Jdoubleoe703 ( most likely)
20. Ludacris (maybe)
21. joman (Yes)
22. rchun08 (Maybe)
23. HBL (Yes-Altimas.net)
24. Juice_818(YeS)
25. Warrior90t (Yes)
26. Altima SE-R (Yes)
27. Ukranian6Banger (YES)
28. kamz (maybe) 350z
29. vkzawa (Yeah!) 350z
30. disturbed2483 (yes) 350z
31. cocos350z (yes) 350z
32. Michaelnyden (Maybe)
33. Team Shift (Yes)
34. Team Shift (Yes)
35. Team Shift (Yes)
36. Cefiro8701 (Maybe)
37. Jaedaliu (Maybe, but pathetic if he does't show up since he's less than a mile away from the park) =)
38. G35 (Yes)
39. G35 (Yes)
40. Team-Falken (Maybe)
41. Christobal65 (YES)
42. Kevdog
43. Petertheeater (Maybe, but Yes if Mrdicks goes)
44. Mizarc96 (Maybe)
45. EgxFlash (Yes)
46. Aliense-r, TEAM SHIFT (YES)
47. peteypablo (Maybe)
48. kkashi04 (Maybe)
49. kamz (maybe) 350z
50. vkzawa (Yeah!) 350z
51. disturbed2483 (yes) 350z
52. cocos350z (yes) 350z
53. optimumse-r(for sure) b13de(t)
54. shingouki1 (YES! if my swap permits )
55. zurdo13( fo-shizzle my nizzles) 
56. Mr_Q (yes) 350z
57. Henwon (yes) b15
58. NickGTO (yes) b15
59. Ukranianfriends (Maybe)
60. Ukranianfriends (Maybe)
61. Ukranianfriends (Maybe)
62. Z_Spool (most likely) Rob + GF in the beater Z31. Probably bring dessert-type food. Ice cream? Neopolitan works right? I'll prob. bring a few of the 5 gal. buckets.


----------



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

1. Maximus_95 (Yes)
2. Liuspeed (Yes)
3. MrDicks_95se (Maybe)
4. Max_Tank (No )
5. ewuzh (Yes)
6. Snolife (Yes)
7. Risingmist (maybe)
8. ighettoboyi (maybe)
9. max2max-98se (YES)
10.Duckman540i (YES)
11.speedymax99(maybe)
12.HNDA ETR (Maybe)
13. 98MiKeXiMaSE (Maybe)
14. bigx323(i'll really, really try)
15. maxlineGTR infinitispecV Type R (Yes)
can't wait to take mah car out and about
16. azianjiu (Yes)
17. 97PKIMVQ (Yes)
18. Scopium aka Sean, of course i know your name and (Yes)
19. Jdoubleoe703 ( most likely)
20. Ludacris (maybe)
21. joman (Yes)
22. rchun08 (Maybe)
23. HBL (Yes-Altimas.net)
24. Juice_818(YeS)
25. Warrior90t (Yes)
26. Altima SE-R (Yes)
27. Ukranian6Banger (YES)
28. kamz (maybe) 350z
29. vkzawa (Yeah!) 350z
30. disturbed2483 (yes) 350z
31. cocos350z (yes) 350z
32. Michaelnyden (Maybe)
33. Team Shift (Yes)
34. Team Shift (Yes)
35. Team Shift (Yes)
36. Cefiro8701 (Maybe)
37. Jaedaliu (Maybe, but pathetic if he does't show up since he's less than a mile away from the park) =)
38. G35 (Yes)
39. G35 (Yes)
40. Team-Falken (Maybe)
41. Christobal65 (YES)
42. Kevdog
43. Petertheeater (Maybe, but Yes if Mrdicks goes)
44. Mizarc96 (Maybe)
45. EgxFlash (Yes)
46. Aliense-r, TEAM SHIFT (YES)
47. peteypablo (Maybe)
48. kkashi04 (Maybe)
49. kamz (maybe) 350z
50. vkzawa (Yeah!) 350z
51. disturbed2483 (yes) 350z
52. cocos350z (yes) 350z
53. optimumse-r(for sure) b13de(t)
54. shingouki1 (YES! if my swap permits )
55. zurdo13( fo-shizzle my nizzles) 
56. Mr_Q (yes) 350z
57. Henwon (yes) b15
58. NickGTO (yes) b15
59. Ukranianfriends (Maybe)
60. Ukranianfriends (Maybe)
61. Ukranianfriends (Maybe)
62. Z_Spool 
63. Bugnlv AKA terrence should be there


----------



## scrub brush (Dec 31, 2002)

If I have time between rounds of qualifying, I'll be there. This sounds badass!


----------



## Cali SE-R (Jun 13, 2003)

1. Maximus_95 (Yes)
2. Liuspeed (Yes)
3. MrDicks_95se (Maybe)
4. Max_Tank (No )
5. ewuzh (Yes)
6. Snolife (Yes)
7. Risingmist (maybe)
8. ighettoboyi (maybe)
9. max2max-98se (YES)
10.Duckman540i (YES)
11.speedymax99(maybe)
12.HNDA ETR (Maybe)
13. 98MiKeXiMaSE (Maybe)
14. bigx323(i'll really, really try)
15. maxlineGTR infinitispecV Type R (Yes)
can't wait to take mah car out and about
16. azianjiu (Yes)
17. 97PKIMVQ (Yes)
18. Scopium aka Sean, of course i know your name and (Yes)
19. Jdoubleoe703 ( most likely)
20. Ludacris (maybe)
21. joman (Yes)
22. rchun08 (Maybe)
23. HBL (Yes-Altimas.net)
24. Juice_818(YeS)
25. Warrior90t (Yes)
26. Altima SE-R (Yes)
27. Ukranian6Banger (YES)
28. kamz (maybe) 350z
29. vkzawa (Yeah!) 350z
30. disturbed2483 (yes) 350z
31. cocos350z (yes) 350z
32. Michaelnyden (Maybe)
33. Team Shift (Yes)
34. Team Shift (Yes)
35. Team Shift (Yes)
36. Cefiro8701 (Maybe)
37. Jaedaliu (Maybe, but pathetic if he does't show up since he's less than a mile away from the park) =)
38. G35 (Yes)
39. G35 (Yes)
40. Team-Falken (Maybe)
41. Christobal65 (YES)
42. Kevdog
43. Petertheeater (Maybe, but Yes if Mrdicks goes)
44. Mizarc96 (Maybe)
45. EgxFlash (Yes)
46. Aliense-r, TEAM SHIFT (YES)
47. peteypablo (Maybe)
48. kkashi04 (Maybe)
49. kamz (maybe) 350z
50. vkzawa (Yeah!) 350z
51. disturbed2483 (yes) 350z
52. cocos350z (yes) 350z
53. optimumse-r(for sure) b13de(t)
54. shingouki1 (YES! if my swap permits )
55. zurdo13( fo-shizzle my nizzles) 
56. Mr_Q (yes) 350z
57. Henwon (yes) b15
58. NickGTO (yes) b15
59. Ukranianfriends (Maybe)
60. Ukranianfriends (Maybe)
61. Ukranianfriends (Maybe)
62. Z_Spool 
63. Bugnlv AKA terrence should be there
64. Cali SE-R (I will be there, so I guess thats a YES!!!)


----------



## Mini_GTR (Nov 10, 2003)

How did this turn out?


----------

